# AOSP Advice



## jessebarto (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey guys, im needing some advice on aosp for the thunderbolt. first off i love aosp the only problem i have is mainly some of the sizing on the screen. for example, i use smart keyboard because it just works best for me but when i go to use voice to text feature and it gives me the list of 3-6 things i said, It usually only shows a few words because its so big. ive tried changing font size which eventually creates problems elsewhere. Ive tried using different keyboards but i just cant find one I like other than smart keyboard. I never seems to have this problem on any of my other phones using an AOSP rom. any advice or help? Thanks everyone!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I use "better keyboard" and it always shows everything I said. But you could always use a 3rd party voice app. I know most suck but skyvi is very impressive. I've never had to repeat my self. This of coarse is for texting and tweeting but as for forums or something you couldn't use skyvi. You could try changing the pixel density maybe?

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## jessebarto (Aug 18, 2011)

I've tried changing pixels and that didn't help. Just made things look worse or offset. The reason I use smart keyboard is because I use the voice to text for everything. Even just calendar work for my exchange account. Swift keyboard isnt aweful but it never picks up what in saying very accurate. Any other ideas? I know lots of people live by cm7 so im sure I'm not the only one with this problem.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

one of the few functions that ive noticed running much worse in thundershed is voice to text. often it doesnt record my voice at all. it doesnt work at even normal levels of background noise like my car running on the highway. if i do go back to sense it will be for improved voice to text.


----------

